# Driveing Mustangs



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome Dave!

I want to teach my fiance's horse to drive, and see how well he does, or if he even likes it.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing mustangs*

I started teaching all my horses a long time ago to drive as at that time it was a real plus to sell a horse if you could ride it or hitch it and i sold a lot of horses that would have not sold very well for good money because they drove also and its easy i start by line driveing them in a training session then keep doing it with dragging a float or logs ect behind them to get them use to something back there then when i hitch them for the first few times i have helpers with me to handle them in case they blow clear up but if ive dione my job on the ground work first they usually take rite to the cart then i move them up to wagonbuggy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's really cool Dave. I still want Gem to be feeling better before we start doing anything with him again.

It sounds like a lot of fun though. You must be so proud of your horses.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing mustangs*

Thank you and yes im proud of my horses just like everyone on this site is . my horses are all rescues from a bad situation of one type or another one of my mustangs was nothing but shin hanging on a rack of bones , when we found him and bought him just to see that he would have at least a few meals before he died well that was 2 yrs ago and there isnt enough money on earth to buy him he is so gentle and so well trained it was a shame someone did him they way they did . and he came from a top QT horse ranch out west was shipped here to go to the killers but i found him first , we will be putting on some pics of them soon as my wife gets time to do as im not smart enoug to do that on these things


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

good for you for rescuing them!

In a way we rescued my fiance's horse. He is of the perfect weight, but just recently we found out he has severe arthritis (and he's only 8) The poor horse was worked really hard when he was a lesson horse.

I'd love to rescue a horse one day though. 
And i can't wait to see pictures of your horses!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing mustangs*

NIKI and i got in to rescueing horses quite by accident i have owned and trained my own horses for years and also for a lot of people in ohio wv and pa then i moved to tn and a couple years ago i met niki and was looking to buy her a horse for an engagement present . And that started something we found our first horse as a couple she is a QT mare was real skinney and had been baddly abused but niki loved her so she is the start of the MIZFIT CRAZE HORSE RESCUE RANCH we are a small operation funded totally by what we make in ebay sales and we also sell new and used tack with all the money from iyt going to benifit our horses to date we have rescued and retrained 23 horses and have found good honest loveing homes for all but 8 of them . one of the 8 was an old appy stud that we worked for over a year with but were unable to make his life last any longer he had been starve and abused for so many years us and our vet could do nothing to truely bring him back he was 19 when we put him down , the other one was my asb that just past on last week . but the other 6 are still here and will remain with us untill the end of thwere natural lives . they are a part of our MIZFIT FAMILY


----------

